# How many days after MC was your first AF?



## Beeka

Hey ladies :hugs:

I'm fed up waiting :growlmad:

I'm CD 35 now, no sign ov ovulation or AF. Just wondered how long it usually takes for first AF and if it's normal not to ovulate on a MC cycle? x


----------



## estranged811

I wish I knew the answer to this! The only thing I know is that it is different for everyone. For me, it has been 56 days since I had the d&c after my missed miscarriage, and I have had no period and now the doctor says my bloodwork shows I have not ovulated. There is probably something wrong with me, though, so I wouldn't compare yourself to me. I am sure you will get AF very soon.


----------



## Meezerowner

Hi,

Mine took 7 weeks and 2 days (counting from day of actual MC until AF).

I think it varies between people but it is linked to how far along you were, what sort of MC you had i.e. natural or D&C etc (mine was natural MC at 8 weeks).

There are loads of stories about people ovulating during this time and getting pregnant straight away with no AF in between. But equally I think its possible to have a anovulatory cycle as the hormones take awhile to sort themselves out. They always recommend taking a blood test and/or HPT to check your hormones have reduced back down to pre-pregnancy levels.

Good luck, hope your new cycle starts soon.


----------



## babydevil1989

mine took 14 weeks! xx


----------



## CozIvf

6 and a half weeks

At CD 40 they started me on provera for 5 days and I came on 3 days after


----------



## babydevil1989

CozIvf said:


> 6 and a half weeks
> 
> At CD 40 they started me on provera for 5 days and I came on 3 days after

my dr said he wouldnt do anything until AF was missing for 6 months!!! im sure he was wrong!!


----------



## CozIvf

different for me as i am doing ivf and funding runs out soon. maybe thats why? xxx


----------



## Krippy

It was 34 days from the beginning of my miscarriage for me...AF just showed up today. :)

Everyone is so different though...It also took 9 weeks after the birth of my son for AF to come back so I am sorry to say but who knows? Hope it comes soon for you dear!


----------



## Ttc1at34

Mine was just over nine weeks...blighted ovum, missed mc at 12 weeks, metho at nine weeks, AF came yesterday :)


----------



## Beeka

Ah ok so my 37 days isn't really a very long wait so far then. I really hope something happens soon. Mine was a MMC (at least that is what Dr called it). Dr let things happen naturally and 5 days later MC started at 7w+2. I had a blood test nearly 2 weeks after that and HCG wasn't detectable so my hormones got back to normal fairly quickly. 

I know after giving birth to my daughter AF didn't return for 10 months :( Maybe my body takes a while to get things back in line. 

I think I will be in for a long wait. I'm glad that seems to be pretty normal. There is nothing we can do to speed it up is there? I am so impatient!!!


----------



## Beeka

estranged811 - :hugs: I hope ovulation/AF comes really soon for you so you can get trying again x

Meezerowner - :flower: Thank you. I don't even mind if I don't ovulate this cycle now. I was planning on trying this cycle but now I just want AF so I can start again. 

Krippy - Thank you :) 34 days wasn't too long to have to wait :thumbup: Good luck for this cycle x :dust:

Ttc1at34 - Yay!! :happydance: Good luck for this cycle x :dust:


----------



## Krippy

It wasn't long at all ...I was really lucky!

GL to you to hun!


----------



## Ttc1at34

Beena, yours will come soon I think...I think mine took so long because there was some retained tissue, and my hcg is still not down to zero. Hang in there!


----------



## babydreams85

Mine just started today, and my D&C was exactly 5 weeks ago. I ovulated exactly 2 weeks ago (I was using OPKs and BBT). I have heard of it taking several months to come back. I think it varies for every woman. Don't worry, it will come!


----------



## estranged811

Thanks, Beeka! Good news is that I think I ovulated today! I got a positive opk, and I have noticed a change in cm. Also, I felt what I believe to be ovulation pains this morning. I guess AF will be here in two weeks. I can't wait so that we can start trying next cycle (my doctor said to wait to have at least one period.)


----------



## djbutton01

The last day I bled from my mc was Feb. 1 with a tiny bit of spotting on the morning of Feb. 2. my af showed up on Feb. 29. I have NEVER had a 28 day cycle so it's extremely weird for me.


----------



## filipenko32

Im now 6 weeks post ERPC but I also had a failed medical management to begin with. The waiting is driving me insane as I always got af back within 5 weeks. However, I was so panicked I went for a scan but the results show period is not imminent :-( and my womb lining is still thin at 4.7mm because I never ovulated. I think it's because I had 2 procedures.


----------



## sharonfruit

39 days for me, not sure if I ovulated xx


----------



## Sprite2011

I'm 4 weeks post ERPC tomorrow for MMC at 8 weeks and have been having crampy pains like AF is about to arrive for a week- its driving me nuts!! I don't know if I ovulated as I only started doing OPKs about a week and a half ago but could have missed it! Cannot believe I would ever want my period! (actually rather just be pregnant but think prob not :shrug:) 
Thanks for all the info about others waits helps to know others out there!!
xx


----------



## Beeka

Looks like I finally ovulated on CD 41!!! I'm so happy! I totally missed it BD wise as I gave up testing with OPK's but I'm just happy I have ovulated and now know when to expect AF :)

Looking forward to having a normal cycle and trying again x


----------



## filipenko32

That's brill beeka so pleased for you! Is that 41 days since your d and c?
I have been prescribed clomid now as I got to 6 weeks past d and c. I always used to ov n my own but my body's out of sync now x


----------



## Beeka

filipenko32 said:


> That's brill beeka so pleased for you! Is that 41 days since your d and c?
> I have been prescribed clomid now as I got to 6 weeks past d and c. I always used to ov n my own but my body's out of sync now x

Yes 41 days from first day of bleeding. So if I did definitely ovulate this will end up being a 55 day cycle. Have they given you clomid to take now or for when your next cycle starts? xxx


----------



## filipenko32

They've given it me now. I only have 2 more days of it then I have to test for ov in the next 8 days. I was 42 days past erpc but a week before they found I still had a corpus luteum going! So this pregnancy has been so hard to get rid of! No signs of even ov-ing for me by scan on cd 42 so that's why he gave it to me - had to get it from a consultant though, my gp had no clue. I'm really hoping it works and doesn't mess with my body too much! Are you going to try to get this eggo preggo? X


----------



## Beeka

It's too late as FF says I ovulated on Wednesday. I didn't know I was going to ovulate and as I use a donor I missed it. But I will defo be trying on the next cycle...just hoping it's not as long as this cycle. I've never heard of using clomid mid cycle but if it helps regulate everything and gets ovulation happening that's all good. I hope you don't have to wait too much longer. Are docs going to keep monitoring you to check you do ovulate? x


----------



## jellytot

Hi ladies, I had a d&c on 13th feb 2012, and my AF returned on 14th march, so almost exactly 1 month after which I was very surprised at, good luck to all ladies waiting , praying for lil bumpkins for all of you xxx


----------



## Beeka

jellytot said:


> Hi ladies, I had a d&c on 13th feb 2012, and my AF returned on 14th march, so almost exactly 1 month after which I was very surprised at, good luck to all ladies waiting , praying for lil bumpkins for all of you xxx

That's fab!! Good luck for this cycle :flower:


----------



## filipenko32

I can go back for a scan but I'm going to america on Monday for 10 days :yipee: ( half my case will be packed with baby making stuff like opks, conceive plus etc etc hope I don't get stopped at customs :rofl: I just have to test and then :sex: but to be honest I just want my period back if nothing else happens I'll be grateful. I don't think I'm mid cycle I'm nothing at all, my uterus was like a frieze frame from my last pregnancy!!!! Do you wathAnching take me out? Off to watch it back later x x


----------



## Amiable_Aimee

29 days for me, started my first cycle after MC today :flower:


----------



## Beeka

Turns out I didn't ovulate. CD 53 now and I'm getting fed up...no sign of ovulation or AF. Do you think it is worth seeing a doctor to see if they can bring AF on? x


----------



## ticking.clock

I'm still waiting CD27 from ERPC :cry:


----------



## babydreams85

Beeka said:


> Turns out I didn't ovulate. CD 53 now and I'm getting fed up...no sign of ovulation or AF. Do you think it is worth seeing a doctor to see if they can bring AF on? x

Yes, there's something they can give you (a pill I think) that can jumpstart your cycle. Maybe called Provera or something? I would definitely go to your doctor. :hugs: Hope you get it straightened out soon!!


----------



## CherylC3

On cd 18 after my mc and still no sign of o or af. Xx


----------



## filipenko32

babydreams85 said:


> Beeka said:
> 
> 
> Turns out I didn't ovulate. CD 53 now and I'm getting fed up...no sign of ovulation or AF. Do you think it is worth seeing a doctor to see if they can bring AF on? x
> 
> Yes, there's something they can give you (a pill I think) that can jumpstart your cycle. Maybe called Provera or something? I would definitely go to your doctor. :hugs: Hope you get it straightened out soon!!Click to expand...

Hi girls, well it got to 6 weeks after my d and c and no period. So I went for a scan and it was like a ghost town in there. The doctor said I may have to wait another 1-2 months for af and my hormones were all over the place. My lining was really thin. I didn't want to wait so they gave me Clomid to jump start ovulation (always normally ovulate on my own). I took 100mg for 5 days. Anyway it worked! I ovulated and :sex: and now I'm waiting for either a period or BFP (will be grateful for either at this point). I am 5dpo and can usually test at 9dpo. I would recommend seeing a gynae for Clomid and having a scan if you've been waiting longer that 7 + weeks. It helped me emotionally too for obvious reasons - just to have my body back.


----------



## ticking.clock

i started bleeding today 31 days after my op x


----------



## Beeka

ticking.clock said:


> i started bleeding today 31 days after my op x

That's great!! Not a long wait at all!!

I'm CD 60 now (8w4d) since MMC. This cycle has now lasted longer than the pregnancy lasted :(

Still no sign of ovulation or AF. Went to doc on Tues and she told me to wait another 2 weeks (only one week left now) and if nothing had happened, to go back. She didn't say what she would do when I go back but I will be asking for something to speed this up. 

I just don't understand what the delay is as my HCG went back to normal within 10 days of MC. All I do know is I am not a fan of waiting!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Beeka I now know it's normal to have a delay but I was just too impatient!


----------



## Beeka

filipenko32 said:


> Beeka I now know it's normal to have a delay but I was just too impatient!

I'm impatient too!! I don't like waiting - especially when I have no idea how long I'm going to be waiting.


----------



## filipenko32

Beeka said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Beeka I now know it's normal to have a delay but I was just too impatient!
> 
> I'm impatient too!! I don't like waiting - especially when I have no idea how long I'm going to be waiting.Click to expand...

It's so horrible isn't it? I felt like it was affecting me too much emotionally too so felt I had to do something. I paid privately to see a consultant and asked him if he could kick start me and after a scan he said yes and gave me clomid, there was just absolutely no sign of my ovulating and he said we could plausibly wait 3 more months but let's get you pregnant! I was so relieved! However I have never come across anyone waiting as long as three months. I reckon you will be ovulating any day now. Do you do any at home testing to monitor your hormones. I am always poas so I have an inkling of what my body is doing or not doing as the case may be!


----------



## Dani Rose

Just jumping in as im waiting to O too, but still only 2 weeks since MC, just wanted to say Soy isoflavones are like clomid but natural (how i got pg) and you can buy them at the store or health food shop, might bump O like clomid did for the other poster... just a thought if u really wanted O to happen, Id def do it if I get to 6 weeks and nothing.....

Hope it happens soon!


----------



## Beeka

Hey. 

I've started spotting :happydance: It's not much at all but it's something. I'm thinking maybe I'll have a light period as I didn't ovulate :shrug: 

It started a couple of days ago when there was literally only a dot of blood on the toilet paper. Now today I had more orange/red tinged CM when I wipe. Nothing has hit a pad yet but I did have my usual pre AF headache today. I am hopeful!! 

FF has put me down as ovulating a few days ago but I disagree. Time will tell I guess. At least my body seems to finally be doing something :)


----------



## Bay

Hello,

I am so sorry for your loss. 

I hope some of this info helps you:

* I miscarried in feb at 5weeks. 
* i temp and found that i ovulated on time at cd17 - i counted the day i started miscarrying/bleeding as cd1.
* I got a bfn on cd6 (10miu/ml sensitivity). 
* I miscarried naturally and did not need a d&c. 
* My first af showed up 30 days from the day i miscarried.

I thought i'd also add that after the birth of my son and the initial bleeding, i didn't get my first af until he was 14 months old. I was breastfeeding, so that would have played a major role in suppressing af for a while there. 

All the best for your bfp soon :hugs:


----------



## ticking.clock

Beeka said:


> Hey.
> 
> I've started spotting :happydance: It's not much at all but it's something. I'm thinking maybe I'll have a light period as I didn't ovulate :shrug:
> 
> It started a couple of days ago when there was literally only a dot of blood on the toilet paper. Now today I had more orange/red tinged CM when I wipe. Nothing has hit a pad yet but I did have my usual pre AF headache today. I am hopeful!!
> 
> FF has put me down as ovulating a few days ago but I disagree. Time will tell I guess. At least my body seems to finally be doing something :)

My bleed after mc was like a normal AF, light and lasted 3 days as normal!
As I'm TTC with the help of a donor I'm having a donation tonight as I'm due to ovulate tomorrow or Tuesday, got all symptoms too.
Good luck x


----------



## Sprite2011

[My bleed after mc was like a normal AF, light and lasted 3 days as normal!
As I'm TTC with the help of a donor I'm having a donation tonight as I'm due to ovulate tomorrow or Tuesday, got all symptoms too.
Good luck x[/QUOTE]

Oooo good luck!!! 
lots of baby dust!! :happydance:


----------



## Beeka

Wow Ticking that all came round quickly!! I wish my body worked that fast. Good luck with donations :)

My bleeding stopped yesterday. I had dark clots but not really any blood (not normal for me). If I squeezed a clot between the toilet paper there would be blood. Would you say this was my AF?


----------



## Dani Rose

I'd think it's the start of AF... FF is saying I Od, I'm not sure I trust it.... Time will tell I suppose x


----------



## Beeka

Dani Rose said:


> I'd think it's the start of AF... FF is saying I Od, I'm not sure I trust it.... Time will tell I suppose x

I'm not sure if it is the start. I think because I didn't ovulate that maybe there just isn't enough lining to make a normal period. I don't feel like I'm going to come on. But the bleed I had was mainly EWCM with strings and clots of blood. Who knows?! I really want to count it as a new cycle but will wait a bit longer for a real bleed. 

I too don't trust FF this cycle. I didn't ov - my temps are still low. If you did ov, that was quick!! Did you use OPK's? x


----------



## Dani Rose

Hmmm no idea. Couldnt be O now for you could it? Il go look. Did u BD? Maybe from that?

My opks still picking up hcg so unreliable. My hpts barely show a line but the opks still visible every day. Were positive until a few days ago now a bit lighter x


----------



## Dani Rose

Hmmm if your temp shoots up tomo it could be O?? What a long cycle :( could the dr kick start af for you? I've heard ppl take provera to start it off? X


----------



## Beeka

I went to doc a couple of weeks ago and she told me to come back in 2 weeks. Planning on going tomorrow or wednesday if I can get an appointment. Very long cycle :( I have no reason to spot but think it was too light to be AF. I just don't know but I'm fed up waiting!

If your HCG still hasn't gone back to normal then I doubt you did ovulate. But like you say - time will tell x


----------



## Dani Rose

I've read that you can once it's really low which mine is but I don't believe I have just yet. It's so confusing isn't it.

Oh well hopefully after this cycle normality resumes. I hope af comes and you dont need the dr. But if you do hopefully that will get things going x


----------



## filipenko32

Beeka I am still waiting for af and I took clomid about 3.5 weeks ago! So it's been 10 weeks for me now since erpc :shock:


----------



## Beeka

filipenko32 said:


> Beeka I am still waiting for af and I took clomid about 3.5 weeks ago! So it's been 10 weeks for me now since erpc :shock:

I feel your pain and frustration :hugs: Will be 10 weeks for me too on Friday! This is just silly :growlmad:

I know it is probably totally normal to have a delayed period after a MC but I'm just so impatient. My pregnancy never really progressed from about 5 weeks and HCG was back to normal fairly quickly therefore I can't understand why it is taking so long!!! 

Have you had any spotting or anything? My spotting was tinged mucus with strings of red and about 6 fairly small dark red/black clots. Maybe that was AF? Have you ovulated since the clomid?


----------



## filipenko32

Well my cbfm picked up the peak while we were away in California. I always check this against opks so we went to the supermarket to get some, I did the digi opk in the loo there and dropped it under the next door cubicle cos I was rushing! The woman handed it back then a few mins later it was a smiley face. Wondering if dropping it made it smiley now as 4 hours later another digi opk was negative. My lh surge usually lasts a day at least. So... Not sure I even ovulated as I wasn't temping either. I only have the peak on my cbfm to go by... I am going to go for a scan to see if my lining has thickened next week. I need to know!! It is so frustrating isnt it. I hope yours comes soon. I am not sure but i think you need to have more than spotting and a few clots but then again it coiuld be a kind of af, they can be very light, especially if you never ovulated. If you never ov'd then the lining can't build up so no af. :hugs: keeping fingers crossed for both of us.


----------



## Sprite2011

Good luck to you both I still haven't ovulated since the mmc (nearly 8 weeks now??!!) and really think that brown bleeding gp said was af was just left over blood from mc. So frustrated have been having cramps like af cramps since friday and all OPKs are negative and clearblue fertility thing still reading high fertility (since CD8 so not convinced!!)
Got an appt with gp on the 25th so if nothing go to ask for bloods and a scan, even if I have to pay privately I need to find out what is going on with my body- it feels like its not mine any more!! 
Hope both your bodies sort themselves out soon!! If I find anything out from gp (or my googling obsession that has started), i'll post it on here and if you hear anything helpful would be soooo grateful if you did the same!!!

:hugs: to you both and anyone else in this horrible situation


----------



## filipenko32

Well no af as I am preggo! :shock: Sprite and Beeka I hope you both get your afs or even better a bfp really soon, I'll check in. Thanks for your support on here xx


----------



## lovewithin

Filipenko!!! CONGRATULATIONS DEAR!! i hope this is the stickiest bean ever :))) keepin my fingers crossed for u two ;)


----------



## Sweetz33

I got AF after 3.5 weeks. I had a d&c so that might of contributed to it.


----------



## filipenko32

No I am not pregnant now!!!!! What happened is I did an OPK at the same time as a HPT because my CBFM said 'high'. Then I ran a hot shower and plonked the tests down. They fell on top of one another and that believe it or not causes the line on a HPT to turn positive as it reacts with the OPK chemicals. :dohh::dohh: Don't try this at home, it has been a lesson for me. 
On a better note my OPKs seem to be heading towards positive again :shock: so I wouldn't be surprised if I got another positive OPK and a peak, my body is MESSED up! Here are the pictures to show you how I thought i'd gotten a positive: 

So now I am over 10 weeks past ERPC and no af. Going for a scan on Friday morning at 11am so I'll let you know.
 



Attached Files:







pregnantomg.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lovewithin

omg that's a horror trick to play on you! but at least ur opk is positive :) i hope your body gets back to normal soon :hugs: and good luck for the friday scan!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks lovewithin, well my opk is nearly positive! If it carries on then i'm sure it will be in the next few days. This is what usually happens before ov. After the clomid it was weird the opk strips never got darker even though I got my peak on the CBFM. So I am now thinking that i never really popped the egg and this is my 2nd chance!


----------



## Sweetz33

filipenko32 said:


> Thanks lovewithin, well my opk is nearly positive! If it carries on then i'm sure it will be in the next few days. This is what usually happens before ov. After the clomid it was weird the opk strips never got darker even though I got my peak on the CBFM. So I am now thinking that i never really popped the egg and this is my 2nd chance!

GL Fili!!! :dust:


----------



## Sprite2011

Oh filipenko32 that is so unfair! :cry:
I still haven't had a positive OPK after erpc 8 weeks ago getting more and more down about it :shrug: no idea what the hell is going on- keep getting af type cramps and sore boobies now but as far as am aware haven't ovulated so can't be pregnant ARGHH!!!!
Would at this point settle for a normal af just want my body back 
sorry for the moan just getting so frustrated! 
xx :hugs:


----------



## Beeka

Filipenko32, I never knew that could happen...What a roller coaster of emotion you must have had :( Hopefully you will ovulate soon though - sending you lots of sticky baby dust :dust:

Sprite I too feel really down about it!! I'm going to try to get to doc tomorrow and see if they can give me anything to bring AF. It's been 69 days since I had MC :( 

What were both your cycles like before you had your MC? Mine were fairly long and irregular - ranging from 35 to 44 days. Maybe this has something to do with it?


----------



## Sprite2011

Mine were really regular, every 28 days like clock work :wacko: really weird how some people just seem to get back to their cycle straight away and others are so screwed up pretty sure not ovulating for 56 days (minus the post op bleeding of bout 9 days), isn't normal!!
Let me know what your doc says, will be really interested- then can go into my appt armed with knowledge :winkwink:
Hope it all goes well and you get some answers!
:hugs:


----------



## mowat

Just wondering if you've all experienced symptoms like cramping making you think something was about to happen---or has it been nothing while you wait? I feel like something is about to happen and then nothing does.


----------



## Sprite2011

mowat said:


> Just wondering if you've all experienced symptoms like cramping making you think something was about to happen---or has it been nothing while you wait? I feel like something is about to happen and then nothing does.

i have on- and off since about 3 weeks after I lost the baby, had small amount of bleeding (brown blood 1 spot of red) starting 24 days ago but not ovulated (accoring to cb fertility monitor thingy), had cramps since friday but nothing!! :shrug:


----------



## Sweetz33

I must of been out of it or just stupid...I just figured out an ERCP is the same thing as a D&C. :dohh:

I started my period 3.5 weeks after mine and ever since then I have been like clockwork, 28 day cycle. Before the D&C I was irregular. Never knew what day I started on. Lasted anywhere from 3 to 10 days, MAJOR cramping to the point on immobility. It was horrible. My doctor said that the D&C cleared out all the "extra crap" that was built up which was making it all whacky. Apparently some months I wasn't expelling everything then other months I let go of the built up crap. My last check up they said all looked good. 

I will say one thing that changed for the worse was my moodiness. I am one irritable :witch: before my period. My DH and stepson know and just leave me alone haha! Doc said that was all relate to the insane hormonal changes caused by the m/c. I call it putting up with men's *bleep*!!


----------



## filipenko32

Well now I am in a real state of confusion!! Last night I had about a tablespoon's worth of red blood and jumped for joy thinking af had arrived. Today? brown spotting and some goo (sorry) and then nothing and then EWCM...yes EWCM loads of it! No more brown or blood! :shrug::shrug::shrug::nope: Just don't know what's going on. And I have posted some pics of my opks which look like they're going to be pos in a few days :dohh: Just want my af back to be honest and to be back to normal!! 



Sprite2011 said:


> Oh filipenko32 that is so unfair! :cry:
> I still haven't had a positive OPK after erpc 8 weeks ago getting more and more down about it :shrug: no idea what the hell is going on- keep getting af type cramps and sore boobies now but as far as am aware haven't ovulated so can't be pregnant ARGHH!!!!
> Would at this point settle for a normal af just want my body back
> sorry for the moan just getting so frustrated!
> xx :hugs:

Thanks Sprite. I am sorry you're suffering too :hugs: I feel the same as you!



Beeka said:


> Filipenko32, I never knew that could happen...What a roller coaster of emotion you must have had :( Hopefully you will ovulate soon though - sending you lots of sticky baby dust :dust:
> 
> Sprite I too feel really down about it!! I'm going to try to get to doc tomorrow and see if they can give me anything to bring AF. It's been 69 days since I had MC :(
> 
> What were both your cycles like before you had your MC? Mine were fairly long and irregular - ranging from 35 to 44 days. Maybe this has something to do with it?

Thanks Beeka, sorry you're going through this too :hugs: Well they were great cycles 27 days and ovulated anywhere from CD13-15. 



Sprite2011 said:


> mowat said:
> 
> 
> Just wondering if you've all experienced symptoms like cramping making you think something was about to happen---or has it been nothing while you wait? I feel like something is about to happen and then nothing does.
> 
> 
> i have on- and off since about 3 weeks after I lost the baby, had small amount of bleeding (brown blood 1 spot of red) starting 24 days ago but not ovulated (accoring to cb fertility monitor thingy), had cramps since friday but nothing!! :shrug:Click to expand...


Yes I have, I had this 4 weeks after my ERPC and set up a thread about it. I never found out why though. :shrug: I think maybe hormonally our bodies were trying to start up again? 
Anyway here are my OPKs, would appreciate someone's opinion if you're an opk tester like me!! :haha: 
We will get there girls!!
 



Attached Files:







opksapril12.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lovewithin

hey filipenko, i read somewhere you can have a breakthrough bleeding during ovulation after a m/c... maybe it was that!!


----------



## Sprite2011

Sweetz33 said:


> I must of been out of it or just stupid...I just figured out an ERCP is the same thing as a D&C. :dohh:
> 
> I started my period 3.5 weeks after mine and ever since then I have been like clockwork, 28 day cycle. Before the D&C I was irregular. Never knew what day I started on. Lasted anywhere from 3 to 10 days, MAJOR cramping to the point on immobility. It was horrible. My doctor said that the D&C cleared out all the "extra crap" that was built up which was making it all whacky. Apparently some months I wasn't expelling everything then other months I let go of the built up crap. My last check up they said all looked good.
> 
> I will say one thing that changed for the worse was my moodiness. I am one irritable :witch: before my period. My DH and stepson know and just leave me alone haha! Doc said that was all relate to the insane hormonal changes caused by the m/c. I call it putting up with men's *bleep*!!

The only real really difference between erpc and d&c is they use suction in an erpc and its the most common surgical method in the UK, d&c tends to be used for problem af when they want to thin the lining down a bit not for mc, they are trying to get the name changed tho cos evacuation of retained products of conception is just wrong!!!:dohh:

Beeka- any news from the doc?
Hugs and baby dust to all


----------



## filipenko32

lovewithin said:


> hey filipenko, i read somewhere you can have a breakthrough bleeding during ovulation after a m/c... maybe it was that!!

Thank-you I am thinking it maybe or hormonal at least like an estrogen rise. Well my scan will hopefully reveal all tomorrow. 

Hope all of our afs show soon :wacko: or :bfp: ! One would be nice wouldn't it!?


----------



## Beeka

Sprite2011 said:


> The only real really difference between erpc and d&c is they use suction in an erpc and its the most common surgical method in the UK, d&c tends to be used for problem af when they want to thin the lining down a bit not for mc, they are trying to get the name changed tho cos evacuation of retained products of conception is just wrong!!!:dohh:
> 
> Beeka- any news from the doc?
> Hugs and baby dust to all

Doctor was rubbish....told me to wait another 3-4 weeks :growlmad: And I bet I'll go back in 4 weeks and be told to wait longer. She said she didn't want to mess with my hormones as they already seemed messed up! 

I wish AF would just come. I bought some clomid online about 6 months ago - do you reckon it's worth taking it to help me ovulate? Or just wait it out? I'm hating this!!


----------



## Beeka

filipenko32 said:


> Thank-you I am thinking it maybe or hormonal at least like an estrogen rise. Well my scan will hopefully reveal all tomorrow.
> 
> Hope all of our afs show soon :wacko: or :bfp: ! One would be nice wouldn't it!?

Let us know how you get on tomorrow x


----------



## filipenko32

Beeka what kind of doctor was it? I mean was it a specialist or just a general doctor? You really need a scan before Clomid. A scan can show whether you're going to ovulate (have any follies developing) and if your womb lining is thin/thick can indicate where you are in a cycle. If you just take Clomid now then it might be harmful in case you're beginning to ovulate on your own already iykwim. Why don't you do your own tests now and see if that tells you anything: opks / CBFM / HPTs (you never know!)


----------



## Beeka

filipenko32 said:


> Beeka what kind of doctor was it? I mean was it a specialist or just a general doctor? You really need a scan before Clomid. A scan can show whether you're going to ovulate (have any follies developing) and if your womb lining is thin/thick can indicate where you are in a cycle. If you just take Clomid now then it might be harmful in case you're beginning to ovulate on your own already iykwim. Why don't you do your own tests now and see if that tells you anything: opks / CBFM / HPTs (you never know!)

It was just a general doctor. Good points you make there about the clomid....I wont take it, don't want to mess myself up any more than I already am. I will start testing with OPK's again and wait it out. I will have a period eventually I guess. I'm almost certain I'm not pregnant - I use a donor and have only had 2 donations in 70 days...highly unlikely especially as it doesn't look like I have ovulated. 

Have you taken another HPT after the other day just to make sure?


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah they're all negative just my opks looking a bit more promising. Can't believe I had such a clear false positive!! Will never mix HPTs with OPKs again like that - I think the heat from the running shower caused the opk to evaporate onto the HPT as they fell on top of each other. Other than that it was a very fast chemical but I've never had a chemical so doubt it. Could you go for a scan somewhere?


----------



## Beeka

Have you had anymore spotting? Hopefully you will get a positive OPK soon. I was doing OPK's a few weeks ago and they would get almost positive then back to nothing - my hormones are so out of whack! 

Don't think doc is going to send me for a scan. Took them 10 months after giving birth to my daughter before they sent me for a scan.


----------



## filipenko32

Bloody hell they sound useless!! 10 months!! 
And that would be so frustrating to have them be nearly positive :hissy:. We are paying to see this doc tomorrow because they won't scan me on the NHS as I'm not pregnant :growlmad:. If he wants to give me more fertility drugs I'm not really sure what to do now, whether to just let my body settle. 
I'm not bleeding or spotting or anything now. :shrug: So weird. I'll let you know what the doc says tomorrow - maybe we've got the same situation going on.


----------



## Beeka

filipenko32 said:


> Bloody hell they sound useless!! 10 months!!
> And that would be so frustrating to have them be nearly positive :hissy:. We are paying to see this doc tomorrow because they won't scan me on the NHS as I'm not pregnant :growlmad:. If he wants to give me more fertility drugs I'm not really sure what to do now, whether to just let my body settle.
> I'm not bleeding or spotting or anything now. :shrug: So weird. I'll let you know what the doc says tomorrow - maybe we've got the same situation going on.

Yes maybe - it does sound similar and been waiting for AF almost the same time. NHS are useless sometimes!! We just want to know what is going on. Is it expensive to go private? Just tell doc about the clomid and them he can make a decision based on that on what to do next. I hope the scan gives you some answers. x


----------



## filipenko32

Yes it is it is going to cost about £250 tomorrow and it is so annoying that people like me at least who have had 4 mc can't get more help from the EPU or something :growlmad: And I see you've had 2 yourself :hugs: . But even without recurrent mc I think 10 weeks is so long to wait and we should automatically be offered a scan. This doc gave me the clomid so he knows where I'm at. I'll let you know x


----------



## Sprite2011

By the time I see the gp it will be 10 weeks and am definitely going to request scan and if i have to pay so be it- although will be pretty peeved about it! Think is so unfair that people have to go thro this uncertainty and am appalled that after 4 mc filipenko32, you are not being treated better!!:growlmad:
this is my first mc so I know I should be patient, but just confused!!!

Beeka- unbelievable how thoughtless gps can be! I think we know that its going to take a while to get back to normal but some bloods or something so you can see what hormones are upto or at least booking you for a scan (waiting time prob 4 weeks anyway!!!:winkwink:) 

filipenko32- will be really interested to see what your doc says!!

I continue on my wait.....:coffee:
xx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Sprite I'll let you know how I get on. So sorry for your loss too :hugs:


----------



## Beeka

Fili - £250 is quite a bit!! But I guess if it's the only way to get answers then it is worth it. I think it is shocking that they haven't offered you more help after being through this 4 times :hugs: Have you had tests to see why you are having recurrent MC's? What happened after your other losses? How long did it take for AF to come back? 

Sprite - Have you been to the doctor yet? I went at 8 weeks initially and when she said come back in 2 weeks if nothing had happened I thought they would have offered me a scan or bloods at least. But no...told to wait another 4 weeks! I just want to know what is going on. It doesn't seem to be normal to have to wait this long - most have AF back within 6 weeks. I just want to know why it's taking so long. I really hope your AF comes before you get to 10 weeks. 

Today I have woken with some period pains - I'm really hoping this time it is AF on her way....


----------



## Beeka

Oh just seen 4 unexplained MMC's in 13 months.


----------



## ticking.clock

Dont give up hope ladies,
I had 6 MC's in 18 months all unexplained, but I then fell pregnant and had a beautiful baby girl after a problem free pregnancy and amazing labour........ She is 16 this year!!
Repeated MC's don't mean you will never have a baby, as I know
I went on to have a baby boy 3 years later, and now 12 years on I'm TTC again,
You just have to keep going and have faith x


----------



## lovewithin

ticking.clock said:


> Dont give up hope ladies,
> I had 6 MC's in 18 months all unexplained, but I then fell pregnant and had a beautiful baby girl after a problem free pregnancy and amazing labour........ She is 16 this year!!
> Repeated MC's don't mean you will never have a baby, as I know
> I went on to have a baby boy 3 years later, and now 12 years on I'm TTC again,
> You just have to keep going and have faith x

WOW! head bow to your strength and courage and will to try! and to your faith that everything will be fine! wow! :)))

and a hug to your sensitivity too :))))


----------



## filipenko32

Well just got back and have answers. Had a scan and the doctor has concluded I never ovulated! My lining is still thin and I am bleeding heavily now!! He said that the lining can't build up without ovulation. As for my 'damage after ERPC' scares he said no way and that it's all hormonal. I also texted another doctor I know and he said I was reading far too much into lining worries and to not be concerned with it at all. And I've had that scan which showed no scarring whatsoever so I think I'm just going to have to trust it. Also I had been bleeding for 2.5 days before the scan this morning and it was heavy by 6am this morning so I'm putting that worry to bed. 
So he has put me on a monitored follicle tracking cycle with clomid again. I start clomid today so that would mean taking it on days 3-7, then he is starting the scanning process next Thursday. Once he sees follicles ready to go he will give me a trigger shot and hopefully I will get pregnant or my lining will thicken and I'll have one of my normal heavy gushing periods! 
I'm going to stay on my journal now and post pics of my ovulation tests every day! I forgot to mention to him that my opks were nearly positive now but he could see on the scan that none of the follicles are developing yet. He said I had normal ovaries and plenty of eggs so that's good. There is no way I could get pregnant with no proper egg release (there was some kind of possible corpus luteum there) and no thick lining. All those pregnancy tests!! :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## lovewithin

now that's insane! hope clomid helps u!


----------



## Sprite2011

Excellent, glad you got some answers :happydance:

I have had really bad af pains, feel sick and am really hot, which my Mum reminded me that was how I was before I found out I was pregnant :wacko: don't think I am cos cbfm says didn't ovulate and how now gone down to low fertility so maybe af finally round the corner and when she arrives feel she is going to be a bad one :growlmad:

Beeka- any sign of the :witch:?? Spoke to my GP about 3 weeks ago and mentioned what was going on and he just said that these things can take a while to get back to normal, was seeing him as a back to work thing, so just mentioned it at the end, not sure this long is right tho!! Next appt is 25/4 so if i need to go private dh and me better start saving!!! Hope good day for you :hugs:

xx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks so much ticking.clock that means a lot :hugs: I'm so sorry you went through all that. 

Beeka with my other losses my af came back 6 weeks later and I ovulated so I got a chance to try naturally!! That's natural, medical and erpc in that order. This one was failed medical then erpc to correct so reckon that's why I'm messed up too. I cant believe that eggs can actually reabsorb! What a waste! 




lovewithin said:


> ticking.clock said:
> 
> 
> Dont give up hope ladies,
> I had 6 MC's in 18 months all unexplained, but I then fell pregnant and had a beautiful baby girl after a problem free pregnancy and amazing labour........ She is 16 this year!!
> Repeated MC's don't mean you will never have a baby, as I know
> I went on to have a baby boy 3 years later, and now 12 years on I'm TTC again,
> You just have to keep going and have faith x
> 
> WOW! head bow to your strength and courage and will to try! and to your faith that everything will be fine! wow! :)))
> 
> and a hug to your sensitivity too :))))Click to expand...




Beeka said:


> Fili - £250 is quite a bit!! But I guess if it's the only way to get answers then it is worth it. I think it is shocking that they haven't offered you more help after being through this 4 times :hugs: Have you had tests to see why you are having recurrent MC's? What happened after your other losses? How long did it take for AF to come back?
> 
> Sprite - Have you been to the doctor yet? I went at 8 weeks initially and when she said come back in 2 weeks if nothing had happened I thought they would have offered me a scan or bloods at least. But no...told to wait another 4 weeks! I just want to know what is going on. It doesn't seem to be normal to have to wait this long - most have AF back within 6 weeks. I just want to know why it's taking so long. I really hope your AF comes before you get to 10 weeks.
> 
> Today I have woken with some period pains - I'm really hoping this time it is AF on her way....


----------



## filipenko32

Oh yes and you name a test and I've had it! I've had thousands of pounds worth of tests both Nhs and privately and nothing at all is wrong with me. :shrug: or hubby :shrug:


----------



## Beeka

filipenko32 said:


> Well just got back and have answers. Had a scan and the doctor has concluded I never ovulated! My lining is still thin and I am bleeding heavily now!! He said that the lining can't build up without ovulation. As for my 'damage after ERPC' scares he said no way and that it's all hormonal. I also texted another doctor I know and he said I was reading far too much into lining worries and to not be concerned with it at all. And I've had that scan which showed no scarring whatsoever so I think I'm just going to have to trust it. Also I had been bleeding for 2.5 days before the scan this morning and it was heavy by 6am this morning so I'm putting that worry to bed.
> So he has put me on a monitored follicle tracking cycle with clomid again. I start clomid today so that would mean taking it on days 3-7, then he is starting the scanning process next Thursday. Once he sees follicles ready to go he will give me a trigger shot and hopefully I will get pregnant or my lining will thicken and I'll have one of my normal heavy gushing periods!
> I'm going to stay on my journal now and post pics of my ovulation tests every day! I forgot to mention to him that my opks were nearly positive now but he could see on the scan that none of the follicles are developing yet. He said I had normal ovaries and plenty of eggs so that's good. There is no way I could get pregnant with no proper egg release (there was some kind of possible corpus luteum there) and no thick lining. All those pregnancy tests!! :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:

It's great to have some answers and :happydance::happydance: for AF. Now you know where you are in your cycle, it must be a relief. Good luck for this cycle, I really hope you get your sticky bean!! 



Sprite2011 said:


> Excellent, glad you got some answers :happydance:
> 
> I have had really bad af pains, feel sick and am really hot, which my Mum reminded me that was how I was before I found out I was pregnant :wacko: don't think I am cos cbfm says didn't ovulate and how now gone down to low fertility so maybe af finally round the corner and when she arrives feel she is going to be a bad one :growlmad:
> 
> Beeka- any sign of the :witch:?? Spoke to my GP about 3 weeks ago and mentioned what was going on and he just said that these things can take a while to get back to normal, was seeing him as a back to work thing, so just mentioned it at the end, not sure this long is right tho!! Next appt is 25/4 so if i need to go private dh and me better start saving!!! Hope good day for you :hugs:
> 
> xx

Have you taken a pregnancy test? Do you temp? It sounds like progesterone is in charge at the moment so hopefully that means AF will be here very soon. 
Nothing for me - the pains stopped within an hour and have had nothing since :growlmad:


----------



## ticking.clock

lovewithin said:


> ticking.clock said:
> 
> 
> Dont give up hope ladies,
> I had 6 MC's in 18 months all unexplained, but I then fell pregnant and had a beautiful baby girl after a problem free pregnancy and amazing labour........ She is 16 this year!!
> Repeated MC's don't mean you will never have a baby, as I know
> I went on to have a baby boy 3 years later, and now 12 years on I'm TTC again,
> You just have to keep going and have faith x
> 
> WOW! head bow to your strength and courage and will to try! and to your faith that everything will be fine! wow! :)))
> 
> and a hug to your sensitivity too :))))Click to expand...

I lost another baby in Feb at 11 weeks, and I am now waiting to see if I am pregnant again, after ovulating 4 days ago.
I won't give up on my dream, despite all my losses so please ladies don't ever give up x


----------



## filipenko32

I hope you are ticking.clock! Keep us posted!! 
Did you ever have a thin lining issue after a d and c? 




ticking.clock said:


> lovewithin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ticking.clock said:
> 
> 
> Dont give up hope ladies,
> I had 6 MC's in 18 months all unexplained, but I then fell pregnant and had a beautiful baby girl after a problem free pregnancy and amazing labour........ She is 16 this year!!
> Repeated MC's don't mean you will never have a baby, as I know
> I went on to have a baby boy 3 years later, and now 12 years on I'm TTC again,
> You just have to keep going and have faith x
> 
> WOW! head bow to your strength and courage and will to try! and to your faith that everything will be fine! wow! :)))
> 
> and a hug to your sensitivity too :))))Click to expand...
> 
> I lost another baby in Feb at 11 weeks, and I am now waiting to see if I am pregnant again, after ovulating 4 days ago.
> I won't give up on my dream, despite all my losses so please ladies don't ever give up xClick to expand...


----------



## ticking.clock

This last mc was first I needed op for x


----------



## filipenko32

Sorry you had another loss too :hug:


----------



## ticking.clock

I am ok honest, but waiting for her to be cremated, in the next few weeks.
Will keep you all updated x


----------



## filipenko32

Aww so sorry ticking.clock :hugs: :cry: 
Please keep us updated! Hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## Sprite2011

Beeka said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Well just got back and have answers. Had a scan and the doctor has concluded I never ovulated! My lining is still thin and I am bleeding heavily now!! He said that the lining can't build up without ovulation. As for my 'damage after ERPC' scares he said no way and that it's all hormonal. I also texted another doctor I know and he said I was reading far too much into lining worries and to not be concerned with it at all. And I've had that scan which showed no scarring whatsoever so I think I'm just going to have to trust it. Also I had been bleeding for 2.5 days before the scan this morning and it was heavy by 6am this morning so I'm putting that worry to bed.
> So he has put me on a monitored follicle tracking cycle with clomid again. I start clomid today so that would mean taking it on days 3-7, then he is starting the scanning process next Thursday. Once he sees follicles ready to go he will give me a trigger shot and hopefully I will get pregnant or my lining will thicken and I'll have one of my normal heavy gushing periods!
> I'm going to stay on my journal now and post pics of my ovulation tests every day! I forgot to mention to him that my opks were nearly positive now but he could see on the scan that none of the follicles are developing yet. He said I had normal ovaries and plenty of eggs so that's good. There is no way I could get pregnant with no proper egg release (there was some kind of possible corpus luteum there) and no thick lining. All those pregnancy tests!! :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:
> 
> It's great to have some answers and :happydance::happydance: for AF. Now you know where you are in your cycle, it must be a relief. Good luck for this cycle, I really hope you get your sticky bean!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sprite2011 said:
> 
> 
> Excellent, glad you got some answers :happydance:
> 
> I have had really bad af pains, feel sick and am really hot, which my Mum reminded me that was how I was before I found out I was pregnant :wacko: don't think I am cos cbfm says didn't ovulate and how now gone down to low fertility so maybe af finally round the corner and when she arrives feel she is going to be a bad one :growlmad:
> 
> Beeka- any sign of the :witch:?? Spoke to my GP about 3 weeks ago and mentioned what was going on and he just said that these things can take a while to get back to normal, was seeing him as a back to work thing, so just mentioned it at the end, not sure this long is right tho!! Next appt is 25/4 so if i need to go private dh and me better start saving!!! Hope good day for you :hugs:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Have you taken a pregnancy test? Do you temp? It sounds like progesterone is in charge at the moment so hopefully that means AF will be here very soon.
> Nothing for me - the pains stopped within an hour and have had nothing since :growlmad:Click to expand...

Took a test a few days ago BFN!! Don't temp so not sure if really higher temp or just feel that way! :wacko: Still got af pains and sore bbs, going to wait another week and take a HPT, cbfm is reading low now so maybe af is on its way?! Absolutely exhausted tonight, caving today so thats prob why as haven't done it in a few months, ache all over :sleep:


----------



## filipenko32

. Posted in wrong thread!


----------



## filipenko32

This doctor is doing this for free!! :shock: Or am I going to get a bill at the end!


----------



## Beeka

filipenko32 said:


> This doctor is doing this for free!! :shock: Or am I going to get a bill at the end!

Slightly confused :shrug: What is doc doing for free?


----------



## filipenko32

:dohh: posted here instead of another thread sorry! X


----------



## filipenko32

Aww sorry sprite x x


----------



## Beeka

How are you today sprite? x


----------



## Sprite2011

Beeka said:


> How are you today sprite? x

Still got really bad af cramps- they have got worse so I presume that the :witch: is round the corner!! 
I really hope so, am getting desperate, I bled really heavily after erpc so i know it'll take a while for lying to build up, i think that uterus is contracting but cos haven't ovulated lining so thin may not get any real bleeding :dohh:
Been sort though the Caving pics from yesterday- wow I have porked up!! Can't believe how much weight I have put on since I lost the baby apparently I am a comfort eater :haha:
What about you Beeka- good weekend? Any sign of the:witch: 
:hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

I'm a comfort eater too sprite, i put on 2 stone in a year!!! Bt managed to get it off again now and get back to normal weight but it wasn't easy! 
How many days has it been for you now? 
I am now worried I have scarring but I'm trying not to worry as I never ovulated either so think that your lining can't build up as well if you don't ovulate. 
I wish we could all wave a magic want and just get our babies!


----------



## Beeka

Sprite2011 said:


> Beeka said:
> 
> 
> How are you today sprite? x
> 
> Still got really bad af cramps- they have got worse so I presume that the :witch: is round the corner!!
> I really hope so, am getting desperate, I bled really heavily after erpc so i know it'll take a while for lying to build up, i think that uterus is contracting but cos haven't ovulated lining so thin may not get any real bleeding :dohh:
> Been sort though the Caving pics from yesterday- wow I have porked up!! Can't believe how much weight I have put on since I lost the baby apparently I am a comfort eater :haha:
> What about you Beeka- good weekend? Any sign of the:witch:
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh fingers crossed AF will arrive very soon!! I thought the same about my light spotting with clots....a very light period because I didn't ovulate but can't be sure until I have another bleed. Will be interesting to know what your AF will be like. I too am a comfort eater...I'm very overweight but trying to lose weight. I blame my my weight for the MC and feel so guilty. No sign of the witch - no pains or anything. My EWCM has gone though which I've had since about a week after MC but not sure if it means anything. 

Did an OPK today and here is the picture - what do you think? I think it looks quite dark....
 



Attached Files:







038.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Beeka

Think it is finally positive today :) Top one is yesterday - middle from 11am today and the bottom one 3.30pm :happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







024.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## filipenko32

That is a definite positive Beeka! :yipee: So how many weeks is that after your ERPC that you ovulated?


----------



## Beeka

filipenko32 said:


> That is a definite positive Beeka! :yipee: So how many weeks is that after your ERPC that you ovulated?

It is isn't it!! :happydance: It will be 11 weeks on Friday. Took it's time but I'm happy I now know where I am. Did you take clomid this cycle?


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah on Clomid again :dohh: don't know why since it didn't work last time. Although I still had an albeit collapsing corpus lutuem at the time from the pregnancy and another doctor said clomid wouldn't work if the corpus was still there. I just want to ovulate to see if my lining improves as my 'period' was so light :wacko:. I am really most worried about my lining and if any damage was done during the ERPC - but think that is still rare to happen but you never know do you? So glad everything is going in the right direction for you now, you're giving me hope!


----------



## Sprite2011

Oooo Beeka thats a positive!!! Yay! Started with light brown bleeding today- hope it get heavier and like normal af, but haven't ovulated so will have to see!! 

Wow 11 weeks to ovulate am only on 8 and a half so that gives me hope!!
Am shocked at how messed up the erpc has made things, it supposed to regulate your cycle quicker- mmm what a crock!!
xx


----------



## Beeka

filipenko32 said:


> Yeah on Clomid again :dohh: don't know why since it didn't work last time. Although I still had an albeit collapsing corpus lutuem at the time from the pregnancy and another doctor said clomid wouldn't work if the corpus was still there. I just want to ovulate to see if my lining improves as my 'period' was so light :wacko:. I am really most worried about my lining and if any damage was done during the ERPC - but think that is still rare to happen but you never know do you? So glad everything is going in the right direction for you now, you're giving me hope!

Hopefully this time clomid will work - you'll end up with quads :haha:

You just need to have a complete cycle so you know what is going on. If you ovulate your lining should definitely improve. Are you going to go for a scan to check?


----------



## Beeka

Sprite2011 said:


> Oooo Beeka thats a positive!!! Yay! Started with light brown bleeding today- hope it get heavier and like normal af, but haven't ovulated so will have to see!!
> 
> Wow 11 weeks to ovulate am only on 8 and a half so that gives me hope!!
> Am shocked at how messed up the erpc has made things, it supposed to regulate your cycle quicker- mmm what a crock!!
> xx

:happydance: brown is good - I too hope it turns into full flow for you!! 

I didn't have an ERPC as miscarried naturally 5 days after the scan but my HCG returned to normal fairly quickly so have no idea what took so long.


----------



## filipenko32

Ohh that's even better you didn't have an ERPC Beeka, if only for the fact it shows that our bodies sometimes just need time to adjust especially after miscarriages. 
Sprite that is great news! I hope it turns into full flow for you!! :yipee: 
Ohh everything seems to working out for us three now! 
Yeah I am having an Asherman's specialist check me over tomorrow, and I might even have a hysteroscopy just to be doubly sure. But when he gives me the consultation and his special 4D scan and gives me the all-clear (PMA) then I won't worry about stupid lining anymore as he is one of two experts to see in the country. If my stupid period had just come back when it should have done I wouldn't have all this stress and extra medical appointments :growlmad: Re Clomid, I am on a tracked cycle now and so I will get a trigger shot so I should OV - hopefully! I will have my first scan for this on Thursday so maybe my lining has got a bit thicker even my then!


----------



## Sprite2011

Oh hope so much the 3 of us get our BFPs soon!! 
Going to try soy this cycle, even if flow doesn't get much heavier, so fingers crossed for ovulation!! If it goes back to normal and ovulate at old time will be at my in laws when it happens- it will be like we are teenagers again trying to :sex:without making any noise or the bed squeaking!!!!:blush: :rofl:


----------



## filipenko32

Sprite2011 said:


> Oh hope so much the 3 of us get our BFPs soon!!
> Going to try soy this cycle, even if flow doesn't get much heavier, so fingers crossed for ovulation!! If it goes back to normal and ovulate at old time will be at my in laws when it happens- it will be like we are teenagers again trying to :sex:without making any noise or the bed squeaking!!!!:blush: :rofl:

:haha: :rofl:


----------



## Beeka

Would be great if we all got our BFP this cycle! I'm so glad things seem to be moving for us all. 

I'll be getting my donation soon and another tomorrow. Hope I manage to catch that egg!! 

Are you both TTC your first?


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck! Yes 1st


----------



## Sprite2011

Yep my first as wll
Good luck Beeka!!! Catch that eggy :happydance:


----------



## mommycml

Hello ladies, i am new to the site, i had a mmc on feb 14th at 9wks, had d&C done feb 16th and am currently on cycle day 61 with no AF. I have went to my obgyn and was told to give it some more time, my symptoms had went away and about 2wks ago i noticed darkening and larger nipples and a distinct line on my belly, my belly seems to be larger than normal, i tested on mar 29 and got a faint pos after that i have had appt with obgyn and urine test was neg so nothing else was done, i have taken several tests since and all neg. i definitely feel preggo with nipples and abdomen but obgyn says i am not. What should i do?


----------



## filipenko32

Hi mommy, sorry you're going through this too :hugs:. I would say you're not pregnant and your body is getting ready to have a period hopefully. Womb lining thickness can tell you a lot about whether periods are going to come. Could you go for scan? Then they will be able to tell you also if you're going to ovulate. Have you ever detected ovulation yourself since the erpc?


----------



## Leinzlove

Ok ladies, heres my information! I TTC without first AF, but didn't have a chance as my body wasn't regulated.

My cycle was 40 days. I O'd on CD32, but only had a 8-9 day LP. I cramped all week, sore boobs and fatigue. I was in 2ww about ready to test, feeling really good about this cycle. When AF came as fierce as ever on 9dpo.

I MC on March 6 at 9 weeks, O'd on April 6, and AF showed April 15.


----------



## Sprite2011

Well bleeding still brown, nothing on pad overnight(sorryif tmi!!), still there when I wipe, so confusing!!! Did a HPT incase by some miracle was implantation bleeding but BFN, think am still going to try the soy tho, i figure if I haven't ovulated then womb won't have built up thickness. This is so annoying!! 
How'd it go last night Beeka are you trying again tonight? Good luck!! :hugs:

filipenko- when and how did you get put on clomid? just wondering if soy doesn't work may kick start things :shrug:


----------



## filipenko32

Hi sprite, yeah I don't think lining thickness can build up of you don't ovulate :shrug: 
I was put on clomid because I never got my af back 6 weeks after erpc. It didn't work though.


----------



## Beeka

I also think that a light period/spotting is because we didn't ovulate. I did have some red bits and clots too but only when I wiped..didn't need a pad at all. Have you had anything like that? Although...saying that - I am ovulating 9 days after that and would normally ovulate around day 23 :shrug: 
Good luck with the soy :) From what I have read soy does pretty much the same as clomid. How much are you planning on taking? 

Donation went well :thumbup: He is giving me another donation tonight and then i'll be keeping my fingers crossed for the next 2 weeks. I'm not expecting a BFP...I'm just over the moon that things are moving again. Took an OPK today and it is very negative so think I will ovulate today. x


----------



## Beeka

:cry::cry::cry: So after a positive OPK yesterday - I am now bleeding red flow with slight AF cramps. This is not ovulation is it? Why would my OPK have been positive yesterday if I was about to come on? Not sure why I'm upset because all I have wanted for 11 weeks is AF to return :dohh:

Oh well CD1 for me...I just hope this cycle is back to normal and no where near as long as 75 days!


----------



## Sprite2011

Oh Beeka, that sucks can't believe how messed up things get after miscarriage!! 
My bleeding is still light but does have some red in it so must be af, just v light. Think am going to take 80mg of the soy first off and see how it goes!
So fed up with this waiting :coffee:
xx


----------



## Beeka

I know, I cant believe how much is messes us up either! 

I thought you had to take around 160 - 200mg? Maybe I am recalling that wrong. What days are you going to take it? How long did it take you to conceive your angel baby? x


----------



## Sprite2011

Beeka said:


> I know, I cant believe how much is messes us up either!
> 
> I thought you had to take around 160 - 200mg?  Maybe I am recalling that wrong. What days are you going to take it? How long did it take you to conceive your angel baby? x

Found this website https://www.ehow.com/how_4998044_pregnant-using-soy-isoflavones.html which said 80, increasing to 120mg if no response, on another forum there is a lady taking 200mg so think i will start off at 120mg and see? 

I was really lucky with my angel baby, had only been trying for about 2 months, had got a cbfm and used it for 1 cycle then went away and didn't take it and that was when I fell pregnant- i thought i had missed ovulation that month so falling pregnant then was a total surprise, wish things weren't so complex now! 
xx


----------



## Beeka

Maybe you should start at 80 because you do already ovulate yourself. Why are you wanting to take it? I too am considering it - to help bring ovulation forward a bit. Where did you get it from? Tesco used to do it but I looked today and it's gone. 

2 months wasn't long at all :) How old are you, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Sprite2011

Beeka said:


> Maybe you should start at 80 because you do already ovulate yourself. Why are you wanting to take it? I too am considering it - to help bring ovulation forward a bit. Where did you get it from? Tesco used to do it but I looked today and it's gone.
> 
> 2 months wasn't long at all :) How old are you, if you don't mind me asking?

Just taking it to try and induce ovulation as hasn't happened after the miscarriage and just want to get back to normal! I got it off amazon but I think holland and barratt may do it, the ones i have are 40mg tablets. 
I am 35 don't mind you asking at all, would love to have 2 kids so kind of need to get a move on really!! In all honesty would be happy with 1 :baby:
Think your right about just taking the 80mg then if it doesn't work can up it!


----------



## Beeka

I think you will ovulate by yourself this cycle. The MC messed up the last cycle but that doesn't mean you wont ovulate this cycle. I think it is quite normal not to ovulate after MC...especially if it takes a while for first AF - like it has for us. I also know it is hard not to worry about not ovulating again - feels like such a waste of time. 

Not saying you are old but 2 months to conceive at age 35 sounds pretty good!! Always hearing about how it gets harder as you get older. I think you still have plenty of time to have 2 little ones :) 

The Tesco ones were also 40mg - with 30 in a pot. I don't know whether or not to try the soy. Part of me wants to - to make sure I ovulate and to bring it on sooner than normal, then the other part thinks I need my body to sort it's own hormones without adding anything more to the mix. I have a couple of days to decide.


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya girls, well beeka I'm so sorry you got af when you thought you were ovulating our cycles are just so messed up after mc it's not fair and your donations too! :-( I could cry for you. 
I went to see an asherman's specialist today and in a nutshell he told me to there was nothing wrong with me and it's all in my mind. He is the best man to see. I need to stop worrying about everything and he said my body needs a break and to get off the clomid.


----------



## Beeka

filipenko32 said:


> Hiya girls, well beeka I'm so sorry you got af when you thought you were ovulating our cycles are just so messed up after mc it's not fair and your donations too! :-( I could cry for you.
> I went to see an asherman's specialist today and in a nutshell he told me to there was nothing wrong with me and it's all in my mind. He is the best man to see. I need to stop worrying about everything and he said my body needs a break and to get off the clomid.

I know, it's the last thing I expected. I'm lucky to have a very understanding donor though. 

That is good news :thumbup: It is so hard not to worry - especially for you after suffering 4 losses :hugs: 

Have you already started the clomid? Are you going to stop it?


----------



## filipenko32

I have taken it now but I am never taking it again after this 'cycle' xxx


----------



## Sprite2011

Yep I was really surprised how quick it happened!! My family have a history of pregnancies well into their 40s so maybe thats it!
xx


----------



## Beeka

Hey ladies - how are you today?

Still not started full flow yet - just orange when I wipe...I am so confused!!! No temp rise but I didn't have temp rise after my last ovulation until 8dpo. Who knows what is going on :shrug::wacko:


----------



## Sprite2011

Weird beeka- may turn into full flow just a waiting game i suppose!

Me I am now officially CD2! Yay! Really heavy bleeding overnight and today am so pleased af finally appeared- actually amazed how heavy its been today but suppose its been a while!
Now just have to keep my fingers crossed will ovulate and can try and get my sticky bean!:happydance:

filipenko- glad you've got some answers sounds like you saw the right person today hope it reassures you :hugs:


----------



## Beeka

Sprite - Yay for full flow :happydance::thumbup::yipee::wohoo: How long did it take from brown to red? 

I've dried up...nothing now :shrug: I hate being in limbo, not knowing what is happening!!! 

Blimey - the weather was blooming awful today!!! :rain:


----------



## needalilman

4 wks for me


----------



## Sprite2011

Beeka said:


> Sprite - Yay for full flow :happydance::thumbup::yipee::wohoo: How long did it take from brown to red?
> 
> I've dried up...nothing now :shrug: I hate being in limbo, not knowing what is happening!!!
> 
> Blimey - the weather was blooming awful today!!! :rain:

spotting red and brown yesterday pm then full red flow by bedtime- super heavy over last night and today- horrible cramps, haven't even felt hungry cos of them which is weird as normally become chocolate munching fiend at af time!! 

Hope things start up again for you- could it have been ovulation bleed? Have heard that can happen and although it normally is just an internal bleed which causes pain have heard of it causing some break through type bleeding? You got one donation in didn't you? Whats the OPK showing now?
xx


----------



## Beeka

AF cramps are back and spotting has started again. I think AF is on her way. I was thinking maybe ovulation bleed but now it has come back - must be AF. Stopped doing OPK's after it had turned negative the day after the positive. It's so frustrating!!!! 

Shouldn't be too long until ovulation for you :)


----------



## lovewithin

yayy sprite!!! welcome to your brand new cycle!! wooohoo!!

by the way, my family has a similar history of getting pregnant easily & accidentally also in the 40ties :)))) i was 29 when i conceived and it was literally one shot one kill :))) hope the same happens this summer!!


----------



## lch28

just got my first AF after second trimester loss of my dd Sophia, 49 days. What a wait.. kinda bummed i got it too. for some reason i got really sad about it.


----------



## mommycml

Hello my update is i think i may have gotten what is a period today!!! Had some cramping and starting bleeding red blood. It was enough for one tampon so far. What do you all think since today is cycle day 64. I am so excited about this. And no filipenko32 i have not done any ovulation testing and i am not going for scan. I usually just look up my days by my cycle and go from there i was successful the first attempt last time.


----------



## lovewithin

ich28, it's normal to get bummed when the af arrives, even if u wanted it to come so badly.. the hormones go even crazier and it just reminds you that you shouldn't be having the af but your precious baby.. it will get better when it passes.. and the entire hormone craziness will release a bit also.. hugs to u!


----------



## Beeka

Hey ladies :)

I have definitely ovulated - temps are high and nipples are sore. I have continued to spot since ovulation. Don't know why but I have a really good feeling. I feel pregnant. I only had one donation so the chances are low but I just have the same feeling I did before my last BFP. Would be amazing if it is!! 

Sprite and Fili how are you getting on? x


----------



## lovewithin

yaaaay Beeka keep us posted!! fingers crossed for u!!


----------



## Sprite2011

Beeka said:


> Hey ladies :)
> 
> I have definitely ovulated - temps are high and nipples are sore. I have continued to spot since ovulation. Don't know why but I have a really good feeling. I feel pregnant. I only had one donation so the chances are low but I just have the same feeling I did before my last BFP. Would be amazing if it is!!
> 
> Sprite and Fili how are you getting on? x

Yay! Don't see why you can't have got pregnant on the cycle we conceived we only bd'd on day CD10 and CD14 as we were staying with dh brother and dh was up with him till early hours then and still managed to get pregnant!!

Am good just waiting to ovulate, patience is not a virtue I possess!! 
FX'd for BFP!! 
xx


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya girls I had to get my trigger shot today as my surge never came! I've got 2 eggs as I saw on the scan today so I hoping at least one egg will fertilize! Need to read back to catch up!


----------



## filipenko32

Sprite I don't think anyone has enough patience for this ttc game!


----------



## thankful2012

Mine came back with vengence 5 weeks exactly after my d&e.


----------



## filipenko32

Beeka good luck hun! I really really hope you get your bfp!! Your symptoms sound perfect!


----------



## miaculpa

I waited 38 days for my first AF after my d and c in December. I am glad to see that I wasn't the only one.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies is cd1 the day spotting started or full flow?xx


----------



## filipenko32

full flow hun as far as I know


----------



## princesspreg

exactly 28 days, then nothing after that in 6 weeks.


----------



## Sprite2011

Beeka- any news??? How many days post O are you now?

Finally got a positive OPK yesterday first one after the mmc :happydance: so happy! Really hoping that we catch this eggy!

filipenko32- any news??

xx


----------



## imaswimmer2

42... 6 weeks to the day


----------



## Mummymelie

34 days for me, af arrived today so looking forward to TTC again :)


----------



## LilyLu

30 days.... My MC was in Feb, normal 6 day period in March. TTCAL starting April.


----------



## Beeka

Sprite2011 said:


> Beeka- any news??? How many days post O are you now?
> 
> Finally got a positive OPK yesterday first one after the mmc :happydance: so happy! Really hoping that we catch this eggy!
> 
> filipenko32- any news??
> 
> xx

:happydance::happydance::happydance: That's great news!! Did you get lots of bding in? Good luck to you lovely :dust: xxx

AF got me yesterday and it is horrible!!! She is definitely giving me 86 days worth!!

Hopefully I'll be ovulating in about 3 weeks :)


----------



## Beeka

And good luck to all the other ladies whose AF has returned 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sprite2011

Beeka said:


> Sprite2011 said:
> 
> 
> Beeka- any news??? How many days post O are you now?
> 
> Finally got a positive OPK yesterday first one after the mmc :happydance: so happy! Really hoping that we catch this eggy!
> 
> filipenko32- any news??
> 
> xx
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: That's great news!! Did you get lots of bding in? Good luck to you lovely :dust: xxx
> 
> AF got me yesterday and it is horrible!!! She is definitely giving me 86 days worth!!
> 
> Hopefully I'll be ovulating in about 3 weeks :)Click to expand...

Oh Huney, af far more evil after mc and after 86 days..... hugs and hot water bottles!!!
Managed to bd the night before, the night of, tonight and am going to jump hubby again tomorrow!! Didn't get to bd thurs or fri as had a migraine and felt hideous!! Romantically dragged hubby upstairs in the half time of the footy!!!!:blush:
fx'd for your next cycle! 
xxx


----------



## Beeka

Ha ha :haha: bet he was on :cloud9: ...footy and sex!!! 

Sounds like you have it covered :) Good luck, let us know how the 2ww goes. xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Great news sprite! :yipee: good luck!!
Well I am about 8dpo so waiting for a bfp, not hopeful as I have no symptoms really. I think my boobs should be really sore by now and it annoys that they aren't!!!! Girls did your boobs hurt before your bfps?

Edit 6dpo! Had my dates wrong! :dohh: it's 36 hours after a trigger shot to release the eggs whh is what I had :dohh:


----------



## Beeka

Not so much my boobs but my nipples were sooooo sore. My boobs felt heavy though. I would dread taking my bra off at the end of the day and when I showered if I knocked my nipple - it was agony. 

However they say every pregnancy is different and so are the symptoms. Good luck lady - I really hope you get your sticky BFP.


----------



## princesspreg

Beeka said:


> Not so much my boobs but my nipples were sooooo sore. My boobs felt heavy though. I would dread taking my bra off at the end of the day and when I showered if I knocked my nipple - it was agony.
> 
> However they say every pregnancy is different and so are the symptoms. Good luck lady - I really hope you get your sticky BFP.

I am going through thr sore nipple thing too. But I thought it was due to my biopsy near the nipple area. But when both breasts started to get sore, I thought it was my AF, till I got a BFP! lol 

Hard being a woman sometimes.:dohh:


----------



## Beeka

princesspreg said:


> Beeka said:
> 
> 
> Not so much my boobs but my nipples were sooooo sore. My boobs felt heavy though. I would dread taking my bra off at the end of the day and when I showered if I knocked my nipple - it was agony.
> 
> However they say every pregnancy is different and so are the symptoms. Good luck lady - I really hope you get your sticky BFP.
> 
> I am going through thr sore nipple thing too. But I thought it was due to my biopsy near the nipple area. But when both breasts started to get sore, I thought it was my AF, till I got a BFP! lol
> 
> Hard being a woman sometimes.:dohh:Click to expand...

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## lovewithin

when i was pregnant the last time, my boobs were sore only on the sides and starting from 9-10dpo. but i had those porn star nipples since 6 dpo, and got my bfp 14 dpo.


----------



## michelle01

I had my d&c on April 6, I am still waiting for AF. I feel like its about to start any day, and I hope it is soon. I am sorry for everyone's loss and I sure hope that I don't have to wait much longer for her to show her nasty face; I am dreading this cycle!


----------



## keepthefaithx

1st miss took 6 weeks to get a real af.

and 2nd miss i got a period like 4 days after spotting


----------



## Sweetz33

I only have the sore bbs on the sides, but my nipples are itchy at times. I did a test today bc I wasn't sure if the girls were getting bigger...Put on my bigger bra and well...lefty just doesn't want to fit completely in!!! Righty also fills her side up!!! YUP!!! They are getting bigger!!! Lefty usually fit perfectly while righty had some space. so combine that with the eating like a moo cow moo....and the backaches, headaches, etc...a little more positive but still no keeping hopes up bc don't want to be disappointed.


----------



## lovewithin

good luck sweetz33! fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mowat

Has anyone here been prescribed estrogen and progesterone to bring on a cycle? Just curious when AF should start with that. Did it work?


----------



## Myangelavery

Hi.. i am still waiting for my af today is 40 days since i started bleeding and no sign of ovulation. I had some stretchy cm fof past 2 weeks but no positive opk yet. My hcg was normal 2 weeks ago arrgggh im so impatien:(((((


----------



## JLondon

I have just been through my miscarriage, it happened naturally starting on Thursday 3rd May with very light spotting, scan showed that the baby had died at 6 weeks, I was meant to be 11 weeks. 2nd scan on the 4th confirmed this and later that day heavier bleeding started and contractions started that evening. Today I passed the placenta (sorry if this is TMI) and the pain has now eased a lot and I am just bleeding fresh blood, nothing else. I am really keen to try again ASAP, but am not sure if I can count this heavy bleeding as CD1 or not? Any help would be great.


----------



## Myangelavery

So sorry for your loss. I mc st 5 weeks and bled for over 2 weeks and 6 weeks later still waitin for af. I wouldnt consider a cd until u are sure you are done with mc bleeding. Sorry to be a debbie downer. Its been a tough road ttc since i lost my daughter it just doesnt seem fair sometimes.good luck to you.


----------



## Myangelavery

O is your dr testing your hcg levels to make sure everything is coming out?? This should give you a rough estimate of when it should be getting back to normal.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi girls well I'm in preggo lane again, the clomid cycle worked second time on a monitored one. Not sure how long I'll be pregnant for though... Probably 7 weeks!


----------



## Sprite2011

Yay that is great news!!! Hope I will be joining you wish I could speed up time!!!


----------



## lovewithin

fingers crossed for you Filipenko!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Congrats hun! I'm considering clomid again if not pg in a few cycles. Glad it worked :)


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks girls :hugs: Good luck to you all... I'll probably be back here again in 8 weeks wondering when my :af: will come back :wacko: Hopefully not though! This is my 5th attempt! :shock: xx


----------



## lovewithin

no filipenko! we'll come to greet you in the delivery forum around New Years eve!!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks love within I hope so!!


----------



## Beeka

filipenko32 said:


> Hi girls well I'm in preggo lane again, the clomid cycle worked second time on a monitored one. Not sure how long I'll be pregnant for though... Probably 7 weeks!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

That is fab news!!! Congratulations lovely lady :hugs:


----------



## Beeka

Hows the 2ww feeling for you sprite? Any good signs? Keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Hopefully I will be ovulating in the next couple of weeks :)


----------



## Beeka

Myangelavery said:


> Hi.. i am still waiting for my af today is 40 days since i started bleeding and no sign of ovulation. I had some stretchy cm fof past 2 weeks but no positive opk yet. My hcg was normal 2 weeks ago arrgggh im so impatien:(((((

It''s so frustrating isn't it!!! 

My MC cycle ended up being 86 days - ov on CD 75. During those 86 days I had lots of EWCM - nearly everyday. I hope AF arrives very soon for you :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Just checking in for news with you girls... Keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Sprite2011

Beeka said:


> Hows the 2ww feeling for you sprite? Any good signs? Keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Hopefully I will be ovulating in the next couple of weeks :)

Hey huney- well 2ww came and went! Didn't catch the eggy this time, although not sure is actually possible to bd more than we did!! 
when are you due to O? 
fx'd for you
:hugs:


----------



## Beeka

Awww I'm sorry Sprite :hugs: I wish TTC was easier!

I think I'm due to ovulate in the next 5 days. My temps are low so a good sign things will happen soon. I had a donation last night and my donor is willing to give me a donation every other day until ovulation. I so hope I catch that egg. 

Did you take the soy? If so, are you taking it again?

Good luck for this cycle x


----------



## Cetarari

I had a late miscarriage (23 weeks exactly) and it took 7 weeks for AF to reappear, it may have been sooner, but the bleeding after the delivery took ages to stop so I wouldn't have been able to tell.

I had mid cycle bleeding for 2 months and this month back to normal... aside from the fact I'm due today and have done several preg tests with differing results. I'm tearing my hair out :)


----------



## Sprite2011

Beeka said:


> Awww I'm sorry Sprite :hugs: I wish TTC was easier!
> 
> I think I'm due to ovulate in the next 5 days. My temps are low so a good sign things will happen soon. I had a donation last night and my donor is willing to give me a donation every other day until ovulation. I so hope I catch that egg.
> 
> Did you take the soy? If so, are you taking it again?
> 
> Good luck for this cycle x

Thanks huney!
took the soy last month but not going to bother this month, things seem to be back to normal but if not will prob regret not taking it!! LP seems to be 12or 13 days which is long enough to get bfp if :spermy: meets egg!!
Good luck catching the eggy
xxx


----------



## Beeka

Hey Sprite :flower:

How are you getting on? 

I am 5 dpo but don't have a good feeling about this cycle. Not feeling anything yet...no symptoms what so ever. I just want to be pregnant now!!! 

Hope you are ok :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Sprite2011

Beeka said:


> Hey Sprite :flower:
> 
> How are you getting on?
> 
> I am 5 dpo but don't have a good feeling about this cycle. Not feeling anything yet...no symptoms what so ever. I just want to be pregnant now!!!
> 
> Hope you are ok :hugs::kiss:

Hey Huney
not too bad! 5day po today as ov early this cycle for some weird reason!! I now what you mean I want to be pregnant too- hopefully we'll get our bfps soon (pref now now now!!!)
xxxx


----------

